# How will it start?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

This one is where I have a blind spot.
How this kicks off is a bit anomalous, as most war triggers are. The Revolutionary War was started because the redcoats tried to confiscate the contents of the armory and powderhouse at Lexington and Concord. The first Civil War was brought about after a long train of different issues compounded until an election of the first Republican president, and soon after, an attack on a military fort in South Carolina.

As for this one, my guesses on "triggers" are shared in the "When" thread.
The immediately apparent re-elction of president Trump, or the slow progression of filling a SCOTUS seat then then SCOTUS determining a winner(any winner); these are my highest expectations of triggers.

Does anyone have a guess on how this kicks off?
Coordinated attacks on police departments?
Attacks on military installations?
Attacks on power/water/fuel systems?
Attacks on population centers or entertainment areas? (malls/amusement parks/etc)
This won't be a war of clearly divided sides. There won't be lines of demarcation where "your side" is relatively safe in any given large geographical area. At least not at the start.
Yes, small towns and cities will likely be safer than the more populated areas, and you'll know your neighbors and their views. Things will likely remain mostly civil in these areas, and the bad actors will be identified and routed quickly.

What ideas do you have for how this may start, and what we should keep a close eye on?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We are following the trajectory of Ukraine in February 2014 *EXACTLY*. I expect it will look almost the same but on a much larger scale.

Like Ukraine, it will start because of the outcome of the election. No matter who wins, the other side (most likely the left but I do not put it past our side as well) will claim election fraud. That will spark riots which will lead to confrontations between the rioters and police and National Guard. It will also include targeted assassinations. I doubt either side will end up the clear victor but the tumult will subside some once the economic impact starts to become unbearable for city people.

We will likely end up with some kind of economic oligarchy but still call ourselves a "representative republic", even though the whole system will be corrupt as hell and nothing close to the government our Founders gave us.

(Oh wait, that all happened already in 2000. Nevermind...)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll take a stab at "reading the tea leaves"....

Regardless of who wins the election, it'll be contested by the other side. The economy will continue to go down the tubes, leaving people still even more angry and scared than they've been. So the left will keep doing what they've been doing: burning down cities and churches, knocking down public statues, etc. But the violence will escalate--until many on the right will have had enough and come out shooting. Then they'll be even worse violence. Then from there it's onto FEMA and martial law. 

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Enough Patriots will finally say NO MORE.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As I mentioned in another thread, it's already started and the first shots have already been taken. When will it get nasty? The election.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A bit of tinfoil here, what if this was an assassination attempt ?

The Left infects Holly Hicks, who is DJT's closest aide, DJT meets with Congress and CocaineMitch

I can see DJT to be relieved from office and Pence will take over, who will test Positive soon. Since Trump and Pence would be incapable of doing their 

jobs, 

No more debates

SOTH takes over and kicks off further riots.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

What happens if the Left decides to riot Election Dy morning.. shutting the right down from even voting? Do they extend election day? Many counties are limited to one polling location due to covid already, and everyone knows where it is, wouldn't be hard to target them and throw it into chaos..


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> *This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
> Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*
> 
> This one is where I have a blind spot.
> ...


It's been started for months now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> I'll take a stab at "reading the tea leaves"....
> 
> Regardless of who wins the election, it'll be contested by the other side. The economy will continue to go down the tubes, leaving people still even more angry and scared than they've been. So the left will keep doing what they've been doing: burning down cities and churches, knocking down public statues, etc. But the violence will escalate--until many on the right will have had enough and come out shooting. Then they'll be even worse violence. Then from there it's onto FEMA and martial law.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong.


You are not wrong unfortunately. The left has been pushing the notion of contesting the election for a number of months now. I believe they will do what they've been saying.

Trump interrupted their plans. The UN has been stating they are ready and willing to step in and fix our situation. I believe that began when obummer first took office. This was the goal. The goal being a one world government with a common currency. They call it the Great Reset. Starting with the highlights released from Davos, then a press release in June stating the same. This was supposed to be a smooth transition once the economy of the US was decimated. Trump threw a wrench into the mechanism. Now the have to reach that goal through other means.

Another factor that was supposed to happen but Trump stopped was the decimation of our military. obummer nearly made our military completely ineffective. This would have made bringing in the peacekeepers quite easy. Very little to no opposition. Trump messed up their plans.

So now they have to achieve their goals from another direction. They have experience using the Color Revolution. Why not use it here? @Inor is correct. This is playing out just like Ukraine. They have regime changes down to a science. What they haven't factored in is the hard headed 2A patriots. Gun control in other countries was not an issue. Here it will bite them in the butt.

Deagel has forecasted our population to drop by about 200 million by 2025. I see the possibility due to so many people who will not be able to defend themselves added to those lost in the war. On Sept 25 Deagel added a disclaimer stating we brought this on ourselves.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

double post


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Murdock67 said:


> It's been started for months now.


A war requires opposing sides.
Who's been the opposition?

What we've seen thus far is children throwing tantrums, and enabling mayors letting them have their fit.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think it's simpler than we might think.

Lots of people don't like their neighbors. The guy flirts with your wife, he plays the radio too loud and he has huge V-8 engine tied to a muffler with dozens of holes. Then the shooting starts in the next town.

I'll bet you a five-spot that a whole passel of suburbanites gun down such a neighbor long before they take out a militant.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I think it's simpler than we might think.
> 
> Lots of people don't like their neighbors. The guy flirts with your wife, he plays the radio too loud and he has huge V-8 engine tied to a muffler with dozens of holes. Then the shooting starts in the next town.
> 
> I'll bet you a five-spot that a whole passel of suburbanites gun down such a neighbor long before they take out a militant.


Harsh, but could very well be true.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I think it's simpler than we might think.
> 
> Lots of people don't like their neighbors. The guy flirts with your wife, he plays the radio too loud and he has huge V-8 engine tied to a muffler with dozens of holes. Then the shooting starts in the next town.
> 
> I'll bet you a five-spot that a whole passel of suburbanites gun down such a neighbor long before they take out a militant.


 Well when we stop living by rule of law. Anythings goes . Kind of like in the hood now . Dude disses you , you shoot him. You want what he has you shoot him. If you to much of a coward to shoot him you do a drive by. Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> A war requires opposing sides.
> Who's been the opposition?
> 
> What we've seen thus far is children throwing tantrums, and enabling mayors letting them have their fit.


No there really is another armed agressive group out there. They are the ones currently stirring up the children as you call them. Problem is that the election results will never be as the Democrats want. Just isn't going to happen. The Covid 19 scare, the depressed economy, the BLM riots, the ballot harvesting schemes, and the like can't over come the Trump miracle. When we get up on November 4th they'll all be in the same shitty mood they were in when the Blonde Bitch didn't get coronated. Same will be true of Creepy Uncle Joe and the Non natural citizen Kamie.

What they can't get at the ballot box they'll try and get from the barrel of a gun or a bunch of law suits.

What will really tear things is when they go up against a group (like the Koreans in LA during the Rodney King Riots) and instead of backing down a bunch of them get really cheap funerals instead.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> A war requires opposing sides.
> Who's been the opposition?
> What we've seen thus far is children throwing tantrums, and enabling mayors letting them have their fit.


We are the opposition and we have not yet begun to fight. It doesn't look like we will. In Moscow Idaho police are arresting church goers. No one resists or fights back. They just take it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Murdock67 said:


> We are the opposition and we have not yet begun to fight. It doesn't look like we will. In Moscow Idaho police are arresting church goers. No one resists or fights back. They just take it.


Touche...
Our founders would be pulling their hair out over our lack of action.
Hell... they'd have been bald from it decades ago.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Murdock67 said:


> We are the opposition and we have not yet begun to fight. It doesn't look like we will. In Moscow Idaho police are arresting church goers. No one resists or fights back. They just take it.


If y'all haven't heard of Dana Coverstone, you should look him up. If you haven't heard his latest youtube, here it is. I do believe he is correct. Most will flee and die when it comes.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

May sound a bit silly, 

This young man in Wisconsin that stood up to the rioting thugs is getting a Soros backed DA rail road job. If he were to be convicted I could see a militia group saying he’ll no and seeking to forcefully remove him from the authorities who hold him, and those authorizes being ok with that some militant leftist group will then engage. A war between left and right swells with assaults on soft target politicians of both sides, known businesses on each side, and a swell of violence that ultimately puts the economy into a spiral towards deflationary depression.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> May sound a bit silly,
> 
> This young man in Wisconsin that stood up to the rioting thugs is getting a Soros backed DA rail road job. If he were to be convicted I could see a militia group saying he'll no and seeking to forcefully remove him from the authorities who hold him, and those authorizes being ok with that some militant leftist group will then engage. A war between left and right swells with assaults on soft target politicians of both sides, known businesses on each side, and a swell of violence that ultimately puts the economy into a spiral towards deflationary depression.


The attorney who represented Nick Sandmann is now representing Kyle. I saw an 11 minute video compilation that was from different people who were there. In a fair and honest court, this will be a slam dunk for Kyle.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

inceptor said:


> The attorney who represented Nick Sandmann is now representing Kyle. I saw an 11 minute video compilation that was from different people who were there. In a fair and honest court, this will be a slam dunk for Kyle.


Agree. I'm no lawyer but I've monitored this case closely online and it's a slam dunk. If there were a miscarriage of justice it could well be a spark. Even if he is freed as he should be it could ignite the left some.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

stowlin said:


> Agree. I'm no lawyer but I've monitored this case closely online and it's a slam dunk. If there were a miscarriage of justice it could well be a spark. Even if he is freed as he should be it could ignite the left some.


IMO no one will fight for him except the lawyers and the problem as I see it is getting a fair and honest court. Just the fact that he is arrested should tell you the police, the district attorneys, etc, are corrupt there. I would think one could look at the videos and see it was self defense. Oh, and why hasn't the convicted felon who was gonna shoot him been arrested for felon in possession of a firearm? Or if he has I haven't heard it yet.


----------



## LawnGnome9999 (Oct 16, 2020)

It looks like the charges on Kyle were dropped and the guy who fired the first shot is being charged instead.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

LawnGnome9999 said:


> It looks like the charges on Kyle were dropped and the guy who fired the first shot is being charged instead.


The charges in Illinois were dropped, but he's still in a detention center pending trial for the shootings in Wisconsin.


----------

